
10 Most Overused PC Buzzwords (1988) - acheron
https://twitter.com/harrymccracken/status/617083855225249792
======
minionslave
Nowadays it's: Big data, The cloud, wearables, The next big thing, REST,
Responsive, Immersive etc...

